# bcd a 7 segmentos con chip 74ls48



## ratacorbo (Sep 21, 2009)

pues resulta que me pidieron que demostrara como funciona un display con ese chip

imagen : http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_VOxSxKaKV2k/R_rrODKbAuI/AAAAAAAAANg/Q2pz6hFlha8/s400/codificador74ls48.jpg

he probado con livewire con multisim work bench y no funciona con ninguno

tambien conecte los lt rbi bi/rbo a vcc 5v y nada no funciona no enciende el display, alguien tiene alguna idea,

a lo que voy es como puedo hacer andar ese display que funcione sin tener que retocar mucho, saludos y gracias


----------



## sick696 (Sep 21, 2009)

que es lo que quieres exactamente que haga? quieres que cuente?
quieres obligatoriamente con el 74ls48? por que tambien se puede con un 74ls47


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola.

El 7448 es idéntico al 7447 en su funcionamiento, pero, la única diferencia entre ellos es que, el 7447 es para una pantalla o display de ánodo común y el 7448 es para una pantalla o display de cátodo común.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ratacorbo (Sep 22, 2009)

pues me gustaria que funcionara el display, ya que estando asi no lo he podido hacer andar no se por que, si alguien sabe que tengo que correjir mejor, saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola.
No entiendo por qué no pones la resistencia limitadora para cada LED.

Como ya te dije la diferecia entre el 7447 y 7448, está en el tipo de pantalla numérica uno de es ánodo común y el otro es cátodo común.

Para que puedas probar el 7447, debes seleccionar en la pantalla Models -- Common Anode.

Chao.
elaficionado.
El archivo .zip tiene el archivo de Livewire de prueba.


----------

